# Cleethorpes Fitties



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2009)

Hey all!

I'm from Cleethorpes originally and I was up there this weekend in the glorious sunshine and I remembered my great childhood holidays on the fitties. 

Does anyone know whether it's still possible to rent out the chalets on the fitties? A quick internet search didn't give me much information so I'm wondering if anyone here knows how to rent one. Cheers.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 31, 2009)

How about Thorpe Park? 

Or this chalet? Bit pricey though...

  Another Meggie


----------

